# Copake



## walter branche (Mar 1, 2015)

Bicycle preview <now online


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I see the pre-sale ads up but not the actual auction catalog? V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Mar 1, 2015)

http://copakeauction.com/news/24th-annual-antique-classic-bicycle-auction-swap-meet/


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2015)

RJWess said:


> http://copakeauction.com/news/24th-annual-antique-classic-bicycle-auction-swap-meet/




The link you provide is to the preview but not the actual auction catalog unless I'm just missing something? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 1, 2015)

I may have miscounted, but I see 1 prewar balloon bicycle in the preview.
Chris


----------



## RJWess (Mar 1, 2015)

Thats what Walter said, its a preview with a 129 pictures.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 1, 2015)

the entire catalog goes up a few weeks before the auction , this is a preview ,


----------



## walter branche (Mar 1, 2015)

*preview ,*

what we have here , is a failure to communicate 
 129 photos


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2015)

It is the preview of the preview.


----------

